
Dragonfly: an intelligent P2P based file distribution system - jinqueeny
https://github.com/alibaba/dragonfly
======
earenndil
Previous discussion (269 points, 58 comments)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17303055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17303055)

------
jzelinskie
The context is that Dragonfly has recently been proposed to the CNCF
Sandbox[0]. Checkout the HN previous thread[1].

I've worked on P2P distribution systems and found that not many people are
able to reuse these systems because of assumptions about the network that are
not consistent across all environments. Eager to hear if anyone besides
Alibaba is using Dragonfly as a counterpoint.

[0]:
[https://github.com/cncf/toc/issues/130](https://github.com/cncf/toc/issues/130)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17303055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17303055)

~~~
sdenton4
FWIW, Google's Borg infra also uses p2p package distribution: "In addition,
Borg distributes packages to machines in parallel using tree and torrent-like
protocols."
[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/papers/borg.pdf](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/papers/borg.pdf)

------
dvasdekis
Anyone have any views on if this is materially different to Dat for the same
challenge?
[https://github.com/datproject/dat](https://github.com/datproject/dat)

~~~
boramalper
As I understand, (1) Dragonfly’a aim for P2P is for technical reasons (i.e.
better network utilisation, distributing the load, etc.) whereas Dat’s aim is
decentralisation; (2) Dragonfly thus assumes that peers (e.g. servers in your
datacenter) trust each other whereas Dat cannot make such assumptions.

------
koalalorenzo
Does anybody know the differences with IPFS?
[https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)

~~~
boramalper
See my reply comparing Dragonfly with Dat:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17915016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17915016)

------
sali0
Forgive this noob, but I was wondering what use cases infrastructure like this
is used for. I have only read a little about containers and have seen plenty
of projects working with them, but then I see that this project is also
related. Can anyone point me to where I can read about the use cases of all of
these and how they fit in real world applications? Thank you!

~~~
voxadam
VM and container image distribution for clusters.

